

This Link Will Self Destruct - kafkaesque
http://tlwsd.info

======
yarper
"You are not using HTTPS. Are you fucking stupid?"

> SSL certificate invalid

gg guys

~~~
isxek
The submitted link probably needs to be
[https://tlwsd.in/](https://tlwsd.in/).

When you click on the "About" page, though, it kicks me right back into
[http://tlwsd.info](http://tlwsd.info).

